# palm desktop sync, connection can't be estabished



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

I have an old Palm Tungsten E that I have not used since last year. I am pretty sure syncing with a program on my windows 7 computer worked at that time. Since then I have had to reformat my computer. I have tried to install the Tungsten E desktop software. The first time I tried to sync I got a message that drivers were missing. Uninstalled and reinstalled. Now I get a message on the palm that says "the connection between your handheld computer and the desttop could not be established. Please check your setup and try again".
I can open the desktop app but when I click on hotsync and then setup nothing happens.
I have the desktop application compatibility set to XP


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Has anyone had any success using Palm desktop to sync the Palm tungsten with a windows 7 computer?


----------

